# Prices To Make Your Eyes Water ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

E-Bay item 170023057603

Sitting at Â£72:00 when I looked









I know I have seen a few pics of this model (which IMO is a triumph of style over purpose) on the forum, so somebody may well need to dust off their home insurance policy and check the small print about valuable individual items.

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking watch but not at that price


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a very nice 'mystereuse' but as mac says, a bit pricey

john


----------

